# Pictures from the fishroom dec. 28-08



## Patrick (Dec 1, 2008)

Xystichromis sp. "Dayglow". This is my dominant male and he is close to 4 inches.



























Mbipia lutea, Yala swamp. This is a melanistic male. He is not supposed to be blue so I don't use him for breeding. I was going to sell him since he would be a great candidate for a mixed tank but I kind of like him so he stays, for now.


















A tiny Xystichromis sp. "Flameback" fry that just left her mommys mouth.









Paralabidochromis sp. "Redfin piebald" only 1/2".


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Super pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow patrick! Fantastic fish...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow really nice fish and pics the colors are wonderful.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome pics. Super sharp, nice DOF, stunning.

The colours, the finnage, the egg spots in your first 3 pics are amazing.


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Tremendous!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

reminds me of aqua mojo's pics... Very nice quality pics and especially beautiful fish. Good job and thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Really nice pics Patrick.

What camera are you using? Great shots.


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm wondering if you have any tips to share regarding fish photography.
Do you use a flash? A polarizer? Tripod? What ISO? Do you use a macro lens? I'd love to take a picture half as nice as yours.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks.

I have a Canon Rebel XT. I use a Canon EF-S 60mm macro lens and 1-2 external flashes. The first three shots are from a breeding tank in my 9x45 gallon rack. I have installed white plastic sheets underneath each shelf. These sheets function as reflectors/diffusers and if I place external flashes on each end, pointing upwards, the light bounces down very evenly throughout the tank. This allows me to shoot in almost the entire tank without making any major camera adjustments. Great for following fish around and take action shots.
In the other shots I just used a single flash from above, placed on the lid pointing down. I used a simple diffuser as well. When using a single flash from above you a very limited and pretty much have to wait until the fish is in the right spot.
I always shoot in ISO 100 when using flash. I rerely use a tripod/monopod except for full tank shots. Shutter speed is not of great importance when using flash(except for in special cases), I normally have it set to 1/100. Aparture depends on what strength the flash is set to. If I want a shot with short DOF (Depth of field), I turn down the flash and open the aparture (lower setting). If I want a longer DOF I turn up the flash and close the aparture.
For anyone that does not know what DOF means. When it's short you focus on the object and everything else gets blurry. When it's long the surroundings become crisper.
Shooting without flash is not really an option for me since I have very low lighting in most of my tanks.


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks! This is very helpful. 
I didn't see how your shots were even possible, but the white plastic sheets 
and the off-camera flash(es) clear a lot up (pun intended). Since the sheets 
aren't an option for me, I'll have to look into getting my flash off the camera 
and maybe getting a second for underlighting.



Patrick said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have a Canon Rebel XT. I use a Canon EF-S 60mm macro lens and 1-2 external flashes. The first three shots are from a breeding tank in my 9x45 gallon rack. I have installed white plastic sheets underneath each shelf. These sheets function as reflectors/diffusers and if I place external flashes on each end, pointing upwards, the light bounces down very evenly throughout the tank. This allows me to shoot in almost the entire tank without making any major camera adjustments. Great for following fish around and take action shots.
> In the other shots I just used a single flash from above, placed on the lid pointing down. I used a simple diffuser as well. When using a single flash from above you a very limited and pretty much have to wait until the fish is in the right spot.
> ...


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Im not saying anything new here, but I have to reiterate ! Not only are they great fish but the photography is amazing as well. Im envious of both your fish collection and your photography skills lol.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*?*

is this your website?

http://www.gillsnfins.ca/live_stock.php

cuz most of the photos you posted are there...

nice pics btw.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I think it is his cuz it's part of his signature here  Either that or it's a friend of his who uses his beautiful fish in front of the nice backgrounds .


----------



## Patrick (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks guys, and yes, it's my web site.


----------

